# Write a letter to your horse



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

If you had the chance to write a letter to your horse, what would it say. Also, I think there is an old thread about this, but I'm not sure. Here is mine (BTW my horse's name is not Angel, it's a nickname)

Dear Angel.

I still remember that first day. You were as skinny as a horse could be. Bloody and beaten. You only had hate in your eyes, and your spirit was smashed. My grandfather led you up the long road that lead from the gate.

We waited until you put on more weight, I wonder if you remember. I was three, and my mother sat behind me on you. You started bucking, but we stayed on. Then you reared. My mother fell, but I managed to stay on. You took a few steps, and stopped. You looked after me.

A few years later, and I started growing up, however, I never got tired of you. Sadly, you grew tired of me. You bucked, bit and bolted to get me off your back. But, I refused to give up that easily. But sadly, you won that battle, and now, I'm 13, and your old too. Your in a good place now though. You get cared for really well, and you have tons of friends.

And once again, you are loved by a little girl. Looks like you will always little girls, until they grow up. I do miss you boy, but I don't regret anything, not even for a second.

Love, your little girl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Aw, this is cute. Heck, I'll give it a go~

To Gator,

The hardest thing I have ever done was send you away, even under the precedence that I would be there in a few short months. Short months turned into long months. Long months turned into... well, never. I know that I am selfish. But I am doing everything I can to bring you back where you belong--home.

Life is boring without you. I miss my grumpy old man everyday. I look forward to spending the rest of your life with you.

Hugs and pokes in the face,
Your Jen


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay, I'm gonna try this too! (I've got two horses so I hope that's okay if I wrote one for both? I feel guilty if I only do one )

Dear Doll, 

You taught me how to ride, fall, get angry at a horse, and walk away. You taught me how to fall utterly in love with one, and that the best gift anyone can give is to hand a little girl the reins of her teacher and say "She's your problem now". 

You have certainly lived a full life haven't you? Getting kicked out of all the training barns in the area for bucking off the trainers (before we owned you - and yes, I still have the "Don't come back" orders, all six of them <3 ), having multiple babies because play days with studs were funner if you got to run the three miles to get to them, and farmers had to chase you off with a stick. And now you're living out the rest of your days with me. 

Sucks to be you, right? You can grouse all you want but I know that you don't mind our riding (well me at any rate), because you haven't gotten me off on purpose yet. And I know that deep down in that snarky face of yours you really do love me - and the same can be said for me. I love you regardless of how bad we fight and all the schennanigans we've gotten ourselves into over the years. Your my horse and I'll always love you unconditionally. (But please.... try not to terrify any more studs? I can't afford a baby!) 

Love, Your girl


Dear Justin, 

Let me just clear the air here: No horse has gotten me off as much as you almost have. When you bolt, you don't stop and run blind. You rip up my tack in doing so, destroy fences, ruin my pride, and bang up my body, we can't take you off the farm, the list goes on. The simplest thing sets you off and you go nutso on me! One could easily call you a dangerous or simply awful horse. 

But I suppose you do have your good qualities.... you love to be brought up and ridden (I've never rode a horse that loves it as much as you do), you have such talent in dressage and use it to your advantage, you came from the horrible place you did and turned your life around to make a nice horse for me and my mom. And above all else: you give unconditional love to us. 

I wouldn't change you for the world, and while I'm so sorry and angry that your past derailed your life and mind; I'm also in a selfish way happy, because it brought you to us. We never would have known you if it hadn't been for the terrified horse in that one dark stall. And you see, when we began doing dressage I didn't think your name suited you. It reflected your past and all the bad. But you know what? It does suit you. You persevere through the darkest of situations, you love unconditionally, and you try your hardest at whatever your rider asks, (and you've never once run me over through your blind bolting.... thank you). You were named after the original cowboy because of your heritage and background and I think you've earned his title. Even though you do dressage now (but hey, what he doesn't know won't kill him! He just makes boots now! :wink

Love, your human (the thing that feeds you)


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Dear Blaze,

You are bat**** crazy, black hearted, and have a mean streak a mile wide..... But you have guts and bottom to carry me over any terrain to run down errant bird dogs from one end of this country to the other.

There are things about you I could change but will not, because I refuse to take away any of that fire.

I have been offered more for you than you will ever know and kicked my self all the way home as I bring you back only to have you do something spectacular for me in return.

You have left me walking home in the most uncomfortable boots and have brought me home through knee deep snow. you have destroyed my hitching post over a horse fly but let puppies chew on your tail.....

you have been my best teacher and my worst student.

Happy to have you on the string dude....

Jim


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Dear Kenzie,

My beautiful little girl...everyone has the notion that I 'saved' you. Maybe I did. Its no lie to say that you were at deaths door when you showed up at the farm, and if I'm being completely honest I really wasn't thrilled to see you. You were yet another sob story that was going to be dumped on me even though I was already busy, and you looked absolutely pitiful. You reeked of death and sickness, lice and wormed plagued your body, and your eyes were dull. I almost wanted to just suggest that you be put down...'out of your misery', as they say. You didn't look like you wanted to live any more and I couldn't blame you...and I really didn't want the extra responsibility. But for some reason, I just couldn't do it. I don't know what it was about you that tugged at my heart (I doubt it was your bloated belly, manure caked rear or thrushy feet) but I decided to try to save you. Even when you laid down for what looked like the final time and the vet gave you almost no chance of survival...I felt like you were savable. And you were. I tried not to fall in love with you, but I have learned that this is an impossible thing to do. As soon as you realized that you were in a good place, that someone cared, you came alive again. You struggled to breath at times, and looked too tired to fight at others, but you tried for me. And you DID IT Kenzie. Now...well, just look at you. You aren't perfect, and you'll never be the big, gallant thoroughbred that you could have been, but everyone can't help but love you. Your skin is marred with scars from your past, and you bear the mark of abuse on your ear, but somehow you are still able to love. To trust. That, Kenzie, is why I'm not so sure that I'm the one that saved you. If anything, you saved me. Your ability to overcome such odds, knowing that humans are the ones who put you in such a bad situation in the first place, and still be the most loving, trusting soul...well, it inspires me. You and I, we've been through hell together. But you've always been so strong, even when I wasn't. You never worried whether or not I was able to take care of you, you just trusted me. When life got tough, you were there. When it was all I could do to wake up every day, you gave me a reason to get out there and do something.

The thought of losing you soon wrenches my soul. I don't know what I'll do without you. I know its selfish...because I'm not worried about you. I know that you will always light up the lives of the people you are around, and I know you're going to be something special. You ARE something special. I'm worried about me. I'm disgusted by my inability to provide for you in the way you deserve, so I know I have to let you go...but I don't know what I'll do without my sweet Kenzie. You are one in a million, sweet baby. I'll stay strong if you do, and I know you will. You're Kenzie the miracle horse, after all.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

BB, 

It's been years now - four to be precise - since you and I were introduced. I hated your guts more than words could express. You're stubborn, you're fat, you're that one horse that ever beginner wants to blame, you're.. you. The perfectly lovable, stubborn jerk that taught me more than anyone what it meant to ride. I almost didn't lease you, I hated you so much. I'm glad I did though. We were the envy of the barn, and I grew a special little place for you in my heart. I still remember folks telling me that you'd perk your ears and start trotting in your paddock whenever I was within ear shot, I still remember being told that it was unnatural and unfair that the big stubborn horse would actually look forward to someone's presence; that there was no way I could have taught you to behave the way you did. But you did it, and you reminded me what I originally wanted from horses: the true bond. 

But life has it's irony and it threw a wrench into our plans, BB. Papa died and I had to stop riding that first time.. I was told you changed after that. The happy boy folks expected to see faded away, dimming with each passing ride to the point of no return, where you changed from the colorful gelding to the drab lesson horse. Even when I returned, your ears didn't perk. You didn't greet me at the fence. You dragged your feet at the end of the rope. You turned into a lazy slob in the arena.. you were gone. I suspect you mourned over me, but who am I to say.. 

It's been two years now since I even rode you last. I discovered that you'd been sold, you're someone else's best boy now. It fills me with pride to think that you've recovered your spunky personality, that you make someone else as happy to show you off as I used to be, that you're not the boring horse you turned into after I left.. It was selfish of me to go, and I will apologize when I see you next.. but for now, this is all I can do to let you know.

I'm happy for you.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I have six and wish too write them all the same letter that says "Pick one area and poop there instead of everywhere including my carport as I'm tacking you up for a ride!" lol


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

These are all so beautiful! @NeryLibra - Yours is amazing! It really touched my heart!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear Sonny,

What to say about you, boy? You were born and raised by our family friend and then got a rude awakening one day when you were 14 and shipped off to our house. You've been here for nearly four years now and I really hope you're enjoying it as much as I am. 

You were my trial horse - one my parents took for the summer to see if I was serious about taking up riding again since the death of my other horse. But we won't talk about him 'cause this is all about you, baby. I remember how nervous I was that I wouldn't get to keep you and how for the first month you were the "trial horse" but you progressed rapidly into "my" horse. Or maybe I'm "your" rider. 

In any case, you've been good to me. I know you were given to me because you weren't fast enough to compete at the level my mom's friend wanted to, but you're plenty fast enough for me. 

It's not just how fast you are, I think my mom put it best when she said, "He's the best horse I've ever owned. I trust him more than any horse I've ever ridden. You know what to expect with him. He's not malicious. No matter how ditzy he is, you just know he's not trying to hurt you."

Those words sum you up. You're a bit of a delightful airhead, you know? You get along with all horses - no matter who they are. 

You're just delightful and I love all the adventures we go on. 

Love,
Me


----------

